# Fantastic place in the Atlanta area to get plants?



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of a really good area to get plants? Pikes is the best I've seen but there isn't anywhere really great like I use to get to see down in Florida.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think there is a good place bubba. My dad used to be a part owner of a tropical plant place in town but it closed years ago. I just check pikes regularly, sometimes they get cool stuff in. I've been doing most of my plant shopping online lately, sucks but it's the best way to get good plants.


----------

